# What size poodle do you have and Why?



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

What size poodle do you have and Why?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I have a toy because she was supposed to be my daughter's dog because it was my daughter's chihuahua that was killed. My daughter likes tiny dogs.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I have toys because of the portable size and easier to groom, I have groomed toys, a mini and a Standard


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I have a standard because I like big dogs!


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

I have a mini because Ari is small enough to meet size limits for apartments (many have a max weight of 25 lb) and because I can take her as a carry-on for short flights. Ari is strong and has enough endurance to do some hiking and running with me that I would definitely be too nervous to do with a smaller dog. She is also faster and cheaper to groom than my spoo!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm with Muggles--we have standards because we like big dogs!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Sulo is my first dog and a Medium. I chose the size because of these reasons:

- I like dogs that are medium to medium-big, "dog-sized" so to say
- my dog is my emotional support animal (unofficial) and I wanted one I could comfortably hug
- live alone, no car -- in case of emergency, I need to be able to carry my dog
- fits in my apartment better than Standard
- less coat to groom than Standard, less food, smaller toys, etc, easier to control in sudden emergencies, easier to travel in cars that aren't specifically equipped for a sizeable dog, able to book small-dog seats in train and so on

Tl;dr: big enough to hug, light enough to carry.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Toy. Because of my lifestyle and because the risk of allergies is greatly diminished with smaller dogs.


----------



## AutumnLover (Oct 13, 2015)

Standards here. All for the running/hiking companion that can keep up through the miles. I'm just a big dog person so it is hard to imagine having one you can trip over. We waited longer to get a dog until we had the yard space for a standard.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Standards for me because BF will always want a GSD. Also this way my aging back and knees don't have to bend so far to take dumbbells, gloves and scent articles from them.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a toy and a standard.

I got Atticus because of his small size. We had 3 other dogs (small, medium, and large) and a small dog just fit in better. Plus it was easier for me to afford food, shots, grooming etc being a teenager at the time.

Yuki kind of fell into my lap...I didn't pick him out. I was fostering/training him for a service dog foundation and when he didn't pass the temperament evaluation (he is somewhat timid) they offered him to me. He fit into our pack since day one and it just felt like it was meant to be.


----------



## Wren (Jul 2, 2013)

I have a standard because I like the solid feel of big dogs.

I will say as I am getting older, if I were to get another dog I would move down to a smaller middle size dog. 

I understand why people like toy size dogs, however, they just aren't for me.

Isn't it great dogs come in so many sizes?


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I have a standard because I like big dogs and I figured this might be my last time to have one due to my age. By the time I would get another someday I will be in my 60s and spoo might be too much to handle. I thought about a mini this time but just couldn't go that small yet. I think a moyen would be great but too hard to find.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I didn't purposely pick Molly.............I had intended to get a Yorkie or a Maltese but went to see a neighborhood litter and we fell in love with each other, so now I have a small sized MiniX Poodle that is my heart and soul

The reason for wanting a small small dog? Apt restriction size rules, being able to carry, control, and be in control of. Also cuddlabilty, (is this a word?)& cuteness, wrong reasons? Nah.....she's probably the last dog of my life and I don't need good reasons anymore! Hahaha!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Toys - any dog too big for me to carry in a bag for a half hour or more would never leave the radius that we could walk.
If we ever leave the city, and have a yard I might get a Spoo, but I really don't feel like there is anything missing in a toy except protection - the fun, the relationship, the love, it's all the same no matter what size the poodle!


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

Standard - I've always loved the way they looked, and I like bigger dogs.
I really like the size of my dogs now, but I wouldn't have minded if they had stopped growing at about 30 pounds.

My next dog will probably be a moyen/klein, and I'm hopeful their popularity will have increased when i start looking for my next dog in ~15 years.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I have a long list of dogs that I would love to own. A Standard Poodle was one breed my husband and I agreed on immediately. We never had a largish dog before and finally have a great yard for one.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Standard here also and for the same reason: I like big dogs but in the scheme of things Standards really aren't all that big compared to St. Bernards or Great Danes. But they are big enough to be sporty.

Rick


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I chose toys...the main reason: Because I wanted hiking buddies. Yes, you read that right. They make *awesome* hiking buddies. They can scamper, dive between thicker brush that my big dogs couldn't. They can clamor over logs and leap across little rivulets. They can go and go and go for longer than I care to, especially Maurice, my tiny Poodle. That boy has grit. Jose`, not for so long anymore, as he's getting up there. They're in such good shape and they have a good recall on them. So, they're perfect hiking pals.

But there are other reasons too. Big dogs...been there, done that all my life until I got my Chihuahuas. Then I was sold...especially as I'm getting older. I loved having my bigger dogs then but now at this time and my life style, toys are perfect. I'm still perfectly fit enough to handle a big dog, even a horse. But I LOVE the wee ones...they're just so darn easy. I am an avid hiker and use to hike with both my Lab, Doberman and the Chi's. Now I have only one Chi and two toy Poodles. Perfect. 

Other reasons have been mentioned, but I'll reiterate: Easy to bathe, clip, travel with, feed. They don't eat too much. They are adorbs and I can have all three of my toys on the couch scrunched right up next to me...three distinct personalities in a very small space. 

Sometimes I daydream about another GSD or another Doberman but nah... I'm settled in comfy with my little non-shedding smidgens. :amen:


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I love smaller dogs, and have always had Toy Poodles. Regular size Toy, so we could take them with us to go camping, hiking, to the beach, etc. They loved traveling, and they did a lot of hiking with us. Wonderful memories.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Standard here. Got one because of the size, big but not big compared to what Ive had. (Great Danes) She is the perfect size, I can pick her up easily (44lbs) and she is rough and tumble when you want her to be. Then so quiet and loving the next! I love the hair to groom and brush! And I wanted a dog that was smart. I have a Border Collie and when I wanted another dog, I did not want to go too far down the intelligence ladder. I did not want to be disappointed in my dog for not learning as fast as my Border Collie can. And then the no shedding is a huge bonus!!! The Border sheds enough for both of them! 
I will never be with out a Standard, they have won my heart! (but I will always have a Border Collie too, and as soon as I can, another Great Dane!)


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

I have a Miniature. My previous four dogs over the last 28 years were Standards. Loved my big boys but as I'm getting older I wanted a Poodle I could pick up, less grooming, less food and less expense. If I'm still in good health 15 plus years from now my next Poodle will be a Toy.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

AutumnLover said:


> Standards here. All for the running/hiking companion that can keep up through the miles. I'm just a big dog person so it is hard to imagine having one you can trip over. We waited longer to get a dog until we had the yard space for a standard.



I rarely trip over my toy breeds. They learn very early on to watch my every step and get out of my way...everyone's step. They know they're small and vulnerable so they're extremely watchful. Problem solved. I ran into some of my bigger dogs more often than my wee ones because they didn't get out of the way and I was uncoordinated or not watching. And my 100 lb GSD ran into me and almost screwed up my knee for life. 

As far as hiking...When I lived in north Idaho in the wilderness, I hiked with my Chihuahuas, Lab and Dobe every day and we went anywhere from 1 mile to about 5 or 6. They had no trouble keeping up with the big dogs. In fact, they all went much further than I did because they'd scamper up the trail a ways and then come back to "check in." That was a requirement. lol. So, they probably went about 4 times as much distance as I did. Anyhow, these little Poodlens of mine also enjoy plenty of exercise and have loads of energy and stamina...strong and healthy. I don't think I'd be up for walking any further than I do now...3-5 miles a day.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Toys, I take them with me everywhere, and no problem handling 2 toys. I think small dogs are adorable, they cuddle and I dress them up. At 70 I would get another small toy and as someone said they know they are small and walk behind me or at my right leg. Plus I use them for business and no one is afraid of them. Along with the less expense, I would never own anything but a poodle, and have had GS, Dobs but poodles work for me


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I rarely trip over my toy breeds. They learn very early on to watch my every step and get out of my way...everyone's step. They know they're small and vulnerable so they're extremely watchful. Problem solved. I ran into some of my bigger dogs more often than my wee ones because they didn't get out of the way and I was uncoordinated or not watching. And my 100 lb GSD ran into me and almost screwed up my knee for life.
> 
> As far as hiking...When I lived in north Idaho in the wilderness, I hiked with my Chihuahuas, Lab and Dobe every day and we went anywhere from 1 mile to about 5 or 6. They had no trouble keeping up with the big dogs. In fact, they all went much further than I did because they'd scamper up the trail a ways and then come back to "check in." That was a requirement. lol. So, they probably went about 4 times as much distance as I did. Anyhow, these little Poodlens of mine also enjoy plenty of exercise and have loads of energy and stamina...strong and healthy. I don't think I'd be up for walking any further than I do now...3-5 miles a day.



OMG, you just brought back a wonderful memory for me, Poodlebeguiled!!

This is how our normal hikes went...
The dogs would stay pretty close to us at first. Then as the day went on, I started lagging behind. Hubby would be ahead of me, and the dogs stayed really close with him. But they would always looked behind, to make sure I was still there. When rounding a corner, and I was out of sight, they came running back to me. As soon as they saw that I was okay, they would go running back to hubby. And they would do that over and over again. I swear, they hiked a lot farther than we did, lol!! It was so much fun! 

Thanks for triggering that memory for me!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I seriously considered a Toy because it would be the same size as Zooey. However, since this is my last dog for a while, I wanted to go all out, so I got a Spoo  I love every size of Poodle.


----------



## TStrainer (Jan 13, 2016)

I have a standard but don't have a reason because I never meant to get a poodle in the first place! I was going to get a Bouvier des Flandres but wasn't happy with my breeder. I went to a friend who is deep in the dog world and gave her my three requirements: had the be smart, athletic, and a female. I told her I don't care what breed, as long as it wasn't teeny tiny, and I want to do agility with her. The puppy had to be born already because my recent experience with a breeder was emotionally draining. She didn't have to look far, her best friends daughter is a poodle breeder and had puppies ready to go home that week. It was true serendipity


----------



## PhoebeAndMe (Dec 25, 2015)

Miniature And mostly Bichom Frise mix, but I didn't pick her per se for size. Our Aussie Shepperd died at 17 (yes SEVENTEEN) in 2013. We rescued another dog through another Aussie rescue a year and a half later and in a bind they ended up with Phoebe. She was 8.6 lbs, so we figured she was s large toy (she is 11 at shoulders) but for purely curiosity (wasn't going to change a thing) I did her DNA. The rescue thought she was a Maltese, nope Mini and mostly Bich.

Now, I WAS going to get a Miniature (or Toy) within the next five or so years she just came early. My paternal grandma had Standards and Airedales and we had a Mini growing up. 

There is no real particular reason I'd pick a Toy or a Mini over the other unless I had to, but I never had a Toy and dogs that small I have been exposed to I didn't live with. If we do ever have space for two big dogs again (our other dog is a mixed of everything...except the Border Collie people,thought he was LOL) I'd probably get a Standard and then I don't know....but I don't have an interest in showing. I leave that to my dad and stepmom (Samoyeds).


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy is a large toy - probably just within the UK standard, and a tad over the US. I chose a toy to be compatible with Sophy, my Papillon, and chose small dogs in general for ease of lifting and travelling, longevity, etc. My research also implied they needed less exercise, and at the time I was not a great walker. Whoever wrote the books and articles had not met Sophy, whose exercise needs rival those of a Springer Spaniel... I now take considerably more exercise than ever before in my life, and have come to thoroughly enjoy long walks with the dogs!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Standard... 
I just think they are cool. 
Where I live I think people are more in the "know" but where I used to live, people didn't know poodles got that big. 

She's my first "big" dog, though she's not that big. I really enjoy the size and look of standards and the cool tricks you can teach them. I recently trained her to turn off the light lol. I hope she doesn't start turning "on" the light when I'm gone and running up my electricity


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Standard. I too like the size, she's a perfect medium dog. Simply the best!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I wasn't set on a poodle. I also was thinking of a Maltese or Havanese. I was not thinking size , but rather non allergic breeds. I have severe allergies and asthma.

Zo is oversized so she isn't fragile. She can hold her own with any big dog and my kids do not tip toe around her either, shes pretty sturdy.I would have been fine with a Mini too.

I love that small dogs = small poo. I like that you can just scoop Zoe up for a cuddle or if going somewhere. She only goes through one bag of food per month and her grooming is cheaper than a bigger dog. I really enjoy that she can go for an hour walk, but just as pleased with a 5 min one. With having a large family I did not want to worry about a dogs exercise needs and fitting long walks into my day.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I think it is a misconception that small dogs can not hike and run. People think they are too fragile.
Honestly , Zoe is faster than some of the larger dogs I see at the dog park because of having less weight to haul around. I only took her on a long hike once and she did great, had plenty of stamina .


----------



## laskuhn (Jun 6, 2015)

*Mini*

We got a mini.  Our first dog we got when I was 8. My family got a poodle b/c we have allergies. My brother was 4 at the time, and I remember my folks wanted a larger mini, b/c he was a bit rough and tumble.  Missy was cocker sized and muscular. Our second mini we got when I was 19 (Missy was put down b/c of nasal cancer). Maggie was a mini, but different. Smaller, more fine-boned. She lived with my folks till she had to be put down at about 16. I got a Bichon Frise when I was on my own, and I put her down last year, just a few months before her 19th birthday. When my husband, daughter, and I talked about our next dog, I adamantly did not want another Bichon, as much as I loved Molly. I would have looked more at Havanese, Cotons, and others, but my husband was adamant about wanting a poodle, and I'm so glad! I'll never go back. He really did not want a toy. I really wanted a girl, not white. We prefer to clean up after smaller dogs, and in our experience, smaller dogs are longer lived. We also love the snuggle factor. So we now have Ruthie, our mini. She will be 9 months old on 2/28, and she is about 7 lbs now. She is the fine-boned, smaller mini variety. Love her!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Standard - because my husband and I like big dogs. At 60 lbs. Dewey is the smallest dog we have ever had. I consider him a medium size in the dog world. We have always had great danes and german shepherds together before.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Gorgeous dogs there in your siggy Stormeek


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Naira said:


> Standard...
> I just think they are cool.
> Where I live I think people are more in the "know" but where I used to live, people didn't know poodles got that big.
> 
> She's my first "big" dog, though she's not that big. I really enjoy the size and look of standards and the cool tricks you can teach them. I recently trained her to turn off the light lol. *I hope she doesn't start turning "on" the light when I'm gone and running up my electricity*


Hahaha! That's hilarious Naira! And also kudos for that clever training. (But yeah, you might get what you didn't wish for. lol)


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

mom2Zoe said:


> I think it is a misconception that small dogs can not hike and run. People think they are too fragile.
> 
> Honestly , Zoe is faster than some of the larger dogs I see at the dog park because of having less weight to haul around. I only took her on a long hike once and she did great, had plenty of stamina .



I have no doubt that Timi would be very happy living with a hiker, she certainly can walk longer and faster than I can, but lucky for me who cannot keep up with her, she can get her exercise needs met with trips to the dog park, and several games of indoor ball a day!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

TrixieTreasure said:


> OMG, you just brought back a wonderful memory for me, Poodlebeguiled!!
> 
> This is how our normal hikes went...
> The dogs would stay pretty close to us at first. Then as the day went on, I started lagging behind. Hubby would be ahead of me, and the dogs stayed really close with him. But they would always looked behind, to make sure I was still there. When rounding a corner, and I was out of sight, they came running back to me. As soon as they saw that I was okay, they would go running back to hubby. And they would do that over and over again. I swear, they hiked a lot farther than we did, lol!! It was so much fun!
> ...


I remember how our last GSD hiked with us...like you describe. We hiked with a bunch of other people on a few occasions. We'd be in a looooong line going up a trail. Ajax, our dog would run to the front, then to the back to make sure the last person was still coming. Then to the front again...back and forth. It's that herding instinct. As we neared the top of the mountain or wherever, he would run only about half way to the last person and stop and watch to make sure they were coming, then run back up. He was getting tired so took a short cut and didn't run all the way to the back of the line. LOL.


Yes, my dogs had responsibilities when we hiked in north Idaho. Where we hiked was black bear, grizzly bear, moose, elk, deer territory. And a lot more. So, my rules for obedience were very explicit and they needed some serious training. It's not the kind of training that earns formal obedience ribbons or formal agility titles. It was the kind of training that keeps them and me safe in an almost pristine wilderness area with it's own set of risks. 

First, they had to stay within my sight distance so they were allowed to go ahead on a straight path about 200 ft and they learned to come back by default training to get a treat and then they could go ahead again. They were allowed to go off the trail a very short distance...maybe 20 - 30 feet...but then when cued, "trail," they had to return to the trail, which they learned and recognized. Their recall had to be as close to 100% reliable as possible with a living being. They were allowed to chase squirrels and scamper into the brush a little but not deer. It was not default but they minded me if I told them, "leave it." Lyric, my Doberman would turn on a dime and come when called, even once when he was in mid chase of 4 or 5 deer. That time it took 2 tries calling him though. That was pretty hard for him. The Chi's stuck with chasing squirrels pretty much, though Jose` did run a black bear off my property twice! :afraid: In many of my photos, my smallest Chi doesn't show up in the picture because she tended to stick pretty close after her first little burst of running some distance. So she was usually around my ankles somewhere when I took pictures. lol.

Anyhow, all that aside, yes, toy dogs in my experience make terrific hiking buddies and when they get dirty, they're easy to rinse off.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

mom2Zoe said:


> I think it is a misconception that small dogs can not hike and run. People think they are too fragile.
> Honestly , Zoe is faster than some of the larger dogs I see at the dog park because of having less weight to haul around. I only took her on a long hike once and she did great, had plenty of stamina .


Oh yeah, small dogs can hike and run, I have proof of that! My dogs did better on hiking trips than I did! I'm not kidding, that's the truth! 

As for size, because DH and I were very much into doing things outdoors( like camping, hiking, backpacking, etc,), we wanted Poodles that would enjoy that kind of lifestyle too. 
While I have no doubt that the real tiny ones would enjoy a hike now and then, I don't think they could handle the lifestyle of vigorous and constant outdoor activities that we liked. We would go hiking just about every weekend during the Summer, and visited many National Parks over the years in September. Our dogs went with us almost all of the time, and they enjoyed the trips just as much as we did. We went from sleeping in a tent, to finally having that luxury of sleeping in a travel trailer. Trailer living was definitely much easier on all of us, lol.

Added Note: Actually, I remember sleeping in the back of our pickup with two dogs one Summer. Not the best way to go camping, but it worked well enough until we were able to buy the trailer.


----------



## letsgoskiing (Aug 5, 2015)

I have a standard because I've always liked bigger dogs. I like the elegance of a tall poodle. I wanted a dog I could put my arms all the way around I like tall dogs who lean on you. I like being able to touch their head from standing. Sperry is still little, but we are looking forward to many hikes and backpacking trips, and hope to take him skiing too. A mini could have also been a good fit, but there's just something I like about the big poodles!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

We have had 40-50 lb dogs for years. When they get sick or old, I cannot pick them up. So I wanted a miniature that was big enough to play with my 40 lb Neeka but small enough for me to pick up.

Every time I pick him up, I say thank God I went to a smaller size. I could have handled up to 20 lbs, but Dakota's size at 15 lbs has worked out very well for me. He is so easy to groom and I do not have to bend over as much as I would with a toy.

I think there are more standard and toy sized poodles, which surprises me because the mini size seems like the best size. Not too big. Not too small. Just right...


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I actually like minis, but since I was living with mom when I got my last two she needed to able to pick my pups up. I wouldn't want to go any larger than a mini because frankly a Standard is a lot of work and I love having more than two poodles. 

Out of the six poodles I have had, I have had one mini Fannie she was 12" tall and about 15 lbs and an over size toy Baby who was 13" tall and 10 lbs. Both Cappi and Flower were mini minis out of miniature parents at 10" tall and roughly 8.5 lbs. The pups Pia and Beatrice are in size at 10" and 7.25 lbs each.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MiniPoo said:


> We have had 40-50 lb dogs for years. When they get sick or old, I cannot pick them up. So I wanted a miniature that was big enough to play with my 40 lb Neeka but small enough for me to pick up.
> 
> Every time I pick him up, I say thank God I went to a smaller size. I could have handled up to 20 lbs, but Dakota's size at 15 lbs has worked out very well for me. He is so easy to groom and I do not have to bend over as much as I would with a toy.
> 
> I think there are more standard and toy sized poodles, which surprises me because the mini size seems like the best size. Not too big. Not too small. Just right...



To me there is no such thing as too small! Sure I could pick up 15 pounds, but no way could I carry them for more than a couple of minutes. If I got a dog that 
I couldn't carry all day, then would want one big enough to walk anywhere on it's own - even a 15 pounder would have problems with some of the places that we go!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

letsgoskiing said:


> I have a standard because I've always liked bigger dogs. I like the elegance of a tall poodle. I wanted a dog I could put my arms all the way around I like tall dogs who lean on you. I like being able to touch their head from standing. Sperry is still little, but we are looking forward to many hikes and backpacking trips, and hope to take him skiing too. A mini could have also been a good fit, but there's just something I like about the big poodles!


Where I live, I see more Standards now than I used to. I remember the first time I saw a Standard. There were two of them walking side by side with their owner. It was such a beautiful sight! A black and I think it was a cream colored one, walking so elegantly with their owner. It was so cool that I thought to myself, that they should be in a poodle magazine. 

So I can totally understand why people love the standards!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Lola is a small standard (40 lbs). One dog I always admired. I envied how elegant, smart, and how athletic they are. Way more grooming than I expected and high maintenance in the exercise area, strong personality, but very, very affectionate.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau is an oversized mini out of two in-size mini parents. At just shy of 17" and 21 lbs., he's turned out to be the perfect size for us first-time dog owners.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I know I have told this story before... I always wanted a Standard poodle, but my husband said it would happen over his dead body. Lo and behold, he died suddenly, leaving me widowed at thirty-five with three children. I did wait until my infant daughter was six years old, but then, I took some of my husband's insurance money and purchased that Standard Poodle. I must say the girls and I really enjoyed that dog. She was their pillow when they watched cartoons, their playmate to be dressed up, their faithful guardian should anyone try to enter the yard, my companion in the quiet hours of the evening... and also, a beloved therapy dog at a nursing home. She was every thing I dreamed of, and then some; leaving me positive that my next dog would also be a Standard Poodle


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Technically I have an oversized toy, but at 14" he looks pretty much like a small mini.

I would love him to be a little taller and a smidgen sturdier, however, he is the perfect size dog for me. 

He's big enough that he can handle long walks, some rough and tumble play, yet small enough to pick up and snuggle. He fits anywhere in the car, even if crated, which makes travel easier. 

I have a PWD, and she's on the "small" side for the breed at 47 pounds, but she is BIG to me. She can counter surf, open cabinets (trash, pantry), open sliding glass doors (we have 2 of them with special track locks now because of her). She can jump a 4' fence. She scratches up the wood floors, she plows over the other dogs and children (altho kids are bigger now, so much less plowing over). Traveling with her means she has to be in a bigger crate, which goes in the back of the pickup (truck has a cap, and we have a remote thermometer to monitor the temperature in the back). When it's too hot or cold back there, she comes up to the passenger front footwell, where I can put the A/C on "feet" and keep her cool. But this means my feet are squished. She's a nice dog otherwise, but having her around makes me realize a mini sized dog is much better for me. 

Next dog will be a silver or black mini. Maybe even slightly oversized.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> To me there is no such thing as too small! Sure I could pick up 15 pounds, but no way could I carry them for more than a couple of minutes. If I got a dog that
> I couldn't carry all day, then would want one big enough to walk anywhere on it's own - even a 15 pounder would have problems with some of the places that we go!


You know, this is very true! I have a bichon who is 16 pounds, and it doesn't take long before my arms are aching from carrying her around. definitely think now my 10 pounder poodle is just right


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> To me there is no such thing as too small! Sure I could pick up 15 pounds, but no way could I carry them for more than a couple of minutes. If I got a dog that
> I couldn't carry all day, then would want one big enough to walk anywhere on it's own - even a 15 pounder would have problems with some of the places that we go!


I agree none are to small the smallest I ever saw was a little black female fully grown at 2.5 pounds. TP you would have loved her.

I was in my home town with my 2 poodles having lunch, and here come this couple, the man carrying it. Naturally, I stopped them and we talked, mine were 4 and 5 pounds at the time, and you could really see the difference


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

glorybeecosta said:


> I agree none are to small the smallest I ever saw was a little black female fully grown at 2.5 pounds. TP you would have loved her.
> 
> 
> 
> I was in my home town with my 2 poodles having lunch, and here come this couple, the man carrying it. Naturally, I stopped them and we talked, mine were 4 and 5 pounds at the time, and you could really see the difference



My very first poodle, and first heartdog Jolé was around two pounds (she did not register on the scale that they had, they tried to weigh her on the bird scale, but that did not work, so I will never know her exact weight). She died on the table being spayed, and I have wanted another just like her ever since then. My next dog was Tasia, 3.8 pounds, and for her entire life, 12 plus years, she felt absolutely huge to me, I actually could not believe that I had such a big dog lol!


----------



## ranniew (Sep 17, 2015)

Toy! Because of lifestyle in condo/limited space and allergy issues.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

glorybeecosta said:


> I agree none are to small the smallest I ever saw was a little black female fully grown at 2.5 pounds. TP you would have loved her.
> 
> I was in my home town with my 2 poodles having lunch, and here come this couple, the man carrying it. Naturally, I stopped them and we talked, mine were 4 and 5 pounds at the time, and you could really see the difference




Sorry, I have nothing against anyone, but I just cringe when I hear people talking about the REAL tiny ones. Don't you have to really watch them for hypoglycemia, and other health issues? I don't know, I'd be afraid I'd step on them or hurt them somehow. I want Poodles who will be able to jump up on the bed, couch, etc without fearing that they may get hurt. 5 lbs would be okay, but I prefer mine to be 6 to 7 lbs. Sturdy, yet small.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

TrixieTreasure said:


> Sorry, I have nothing against anyone, but I just cringe when I hear people talking about the REAL tiny ones. Don't you have to really watch them for hypoglycemia, and other health issues? I don't know, I'd be afraid I'd step on them or hurt them somehow. I want Poodles who will be able to jump up on the bed, couch, etc without fearing that they may get hurt. 5 lbs would be okay, but I prefer mine to be 6 to 7 lbs. Sturdy, yet small.


Yes, the tiny ones require a lot more of a tailored lifestyle than the bigger Toys. They require a special type of owner--definitely not for everyone. 

But IMHO all Toys should have steps for getting on and off beds and couches.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> Yes, the tiny ones require a lot more of a tailored lifestyle than the bigger Toys. They require a special type of owner--definitely not for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> But IMHO all Toys should have steps for getting on and off beds and couches.



They are tailor made for the NYC lifestyle ? a perfect fit! 
For me the primary requirement should be an adult only home. But so long as your tiny comes from a reputable breeder who is breeding for health and conformation, and NOT from a breeder who intentionally breeds for tinies, they are as healthy and hardy as any dog. I never gave a thought to one of mine going hypoglycemic once they were over six months old.
And at least around here, the vet's I think have become much more skilled at caring for the tiny ones, 
I have much less worry about that than in Jolé's day


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I have standards because I prefer big dogs.  The thought of a mini or toy as crossed my mind before, but for right now standards for us!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Mine are not allowed to jump on or off the bed, laps, or anything, they wait until I put them up and put them down. I train them to walk behind me, never in front of me or anyone else,never go out the door before me. Other than colds about once a year, as just happened no health problems. Only adults come to my house, no kids, and if they do, they are not allowed to hold or touch the dogs. Mine will run and play like crazy inside, and if outside on grass (I have bark chip) Cayenne is fast and wild running, she loves it. I only allow her to do that if I have cooked chicken breast.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

glorybeecosta said:


> Mine are not allowed to jump on or off the bed, laps, or anything, they wait until I put them up and put them down. I train them to walk behind me, never in front of me or anyone else,never go out the door before me. Other than colds about once a year, as just happened no health problems. Only adults come to my house, no kids, and if they do, they are not allowed to hold or touch the dogs. Mine will run and play like crazy inside, and if outside on grass (I have bark chip) Cayenne is fast and wild running, she loves it. I only allow her to do that if I have cooked chicken breast.



If it works for you, that's great. It's really about the kind of lifestyle that people have. For me, I wanted dogs that could run outside and meet their daddy coming home from work. All I ever had to say was, daddy's home", and then they would get so excited. Plus, when I came home from work, they would be up on the back of the couch, and they would start barking as soon as they saw me coming into the driveway. Then they would meet me at the door. The ritual was, they'd be at the door waiting for me, and as soon as I came in, I had to hurry and put whatever I was carrying, down on the counter, so that I could get on the floor and let them lick me to their heart's content. Even if I was having a bad day, I always knew that my day would get better just as soon as I got home. Thinking back about these memories brings tears to my eyes. I miss that so much. ?

So, really , it's whatever works best for each family.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

TrixieTreasure said:


> Sorry, I have nothing against anyone, but I just cringe when I hear people talking about the REAL tiny ones. Don't you have to really watch them for hypoglycemia, and other health issues? I don't know, I'd be afraid I'd step on them or hurt them somehow. I want Poodles who will be able to jump up on the bed, couch, etc without fearing that they may get hurt. 5 lbs would be okay, but I prefer mine to be 6 to 7 lbs. Sturdy, yet small.



I cringe too Trixie. Maurice is the _absolute_ smallest I'd go. I wasn't looking for such a small dog, prefer more the size of Matisse... but I fell in love with him (He has a darling temperament) and he appeared really healthy and active, ate on his own like a pig and played well with the other pups. My breeder wasn't worried about him at all and lived very close just in case I needed him. But I didn't. lol. These two wee ones have been very healthy and good eaters. I haven't weighed Maurice for a long time. Last time I had him weighed he was a few oz. over 4 lbs. I suspect he might be 5 by now. I forget what he weighed when he was first mine. I think he could have weighed somewhere are 2.5 lbs. I'd have to look back.

Having been in the medical field, I know something about physiology and these micro-sized toy dogs have _very_ small organs, small organs are not always efficient...sometimes unable to function properly for a long life time. There exists_ inherent_ health risks and vulnerability _because_ of their tiny size. Besides other organs, they often have more trouble that ever regulating their blood sugar and can go into coma because of severe and acute drops. My Chihuahua (rip) had an episode as an adult and she was 5 -6 lbs. So 4 or 5 lbs is the smallest I'd ever want, personally.

Maurice is so far very sturdy for his size and healthy. But also fragile because he's small. But he must be about 5 lbs by now. (gotta get him weighed) and probably about 8 inches. (?) wild guess. Matisse is a moose at 7+ lbs now and 10 inches. And he's still light and easy to pick up and hold. But Maurice is reeeeeelly easy. The little ones are definitely fragile and need to be watched extra carefully. If he were much smaller, he might be mistaken for a hamster. :ahhhhh:


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> Yes, the tiny ones require a lot more of a tailored lifestyle than the bigger Toys. They require a special type of owner--definitely not for everyone.
> 
> But IMHO all Toys should have steps for getting on and off beds and couches.




I thought so too, but Zoe looks so natural flying off couches and beds and I could not stop if I tried. I imagine her bones are just as strong as a bigger dog. If I had stairs by a bed and Zoe could laugh at me she certainly would..She flies through the air a million times a day and just seems cruel and not letting her be a dog by not letting her do so.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

mom2Zoe said:


> I thought so too, but Zoe looks so natural flying off couches and beds and I could not stop if I tried. I imagine her bones are just as strong as a bigger dog. If I had stairs by a bed and Zoe could laugh at me she certainly would..She flies through the air a million times a day and just seems cruel and not letting her be a dog by not letting her do so.


Their bones are sized to be strong for their weight. There are plenty of small flying dogs in the world and I bet every now and again a big dog hurts itself falling off the couch too.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

We have very high beds in our house. So I trained my PWDs to use a folded chair to get on and off the bed. I also trained them to use a chair to get on and off the grooming table. As Phoenix got older with hind leg weakness, I had to add steps for the couch and a lower bed in the bedroom.

The end result is I have steps for furniture and my mini Dakota uses them if they are there to get onto furniture. To get off furniture is another matter. He may use the step, but if I toss a toy on the floor, he will jump over the step and over any dog laying between him and the toy. Our couch is in the middle of the living room. This morning he just went over the back of it onto the floor. That is much higher than I want him to jump.

So half the time he uses the steps. The other half he acts like he is diving into a swiming pool off the furniture. So far he seems to be fine.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

"diving into a swimming pool" LOL Minipoo. That sounds like my Chihuahuas in their younger days. I have and had a very high bed. And those tough little scamps would jump off in the morning. They couldn't get on but they sure flew off. They were always in good shape though...maybe that's what saved them.

The Poodles, I do not let on my bed. They are just more fragile I think than the Chihuahuas. (in their younger days) Anyhow, I have stairs for the couch. There is a VERY thick, wool Oriental rug on top of the carpet and my couch isn't very high...I guess average. Anyhow, Maurice always uses the stairs but he's fallen off once or twice without incident. Matisse _usually_ uses the stairs. lol. But he has been known to jump off. But it's a very soft landing. He jumps and runs more violently every day than jumping off a couch. lol. 

I think it's really important that dogs get _plenty_ of exercise and keep their legs muscular and flexible. My little dogs have always been my hiking buddies and they're pretty darn sturdy, even Maurice. (for his size)


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

mom2Zoe said:


> I thought so too, but Zoe looks so natural flying off couches and beds and I could not stop if I tried. I imagine her bones are just as strong as a bigger dog. If I had stairs by a bed and Zoe could laugh at me she certainly would..She flies through the air a million times a day and just seems cruel and not letting her be a dog by not letting her do so.



I have stairs for the sofa and the bed, but Timi is one of those flying poodles (in fact my first one). I think that to interfere with her flying would be the most dangerous thing. Even her breeder who usually shows great concern over such things says not to worry about Timi - she knows where and how she is going to land before she even takes off. At home I make sure that she has a soft rug covering her usual landing spots. She has given me a few scares at the dog park where the landing is concrete, but she handled the way too high jumps like a pro (but never taking her into the big dog side of the park with the climbing mounds when there are no big dogs there again - the mounds are twice as high as this one on the small dog side, and Timi jumped them like nothing).







I think that one of the most important things is to make sure that she stays lean - plenty of muscle and absolutely no extra weight - I think that even a little extra weight would greatly multiple the force on her skeleton at impact. Maybe one of our more science minded members could explain that better, but my gut tells me that it is true.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MiniPoo said:


> We have very high beds in our house. So I trained my PWDs to use a folded chair to get on and off the bed. I also trained them to use a chair to get on and off the grooming table. As Phoenix got older with hind leg weakness, I had to add steps for the couch and a lower bed in the bedroom.
> 
> The end result is I have steps for furniture and my mini Dakota uses them if they are there to get onto furniture. To get off furniture is another matter. He may use the step, but if I toss a toy on the floor, he will jump over the step and over any dog laying between him and the toy. Our couch is in the middle of the living room. This morning he just went over the back of it onto the floor. That is much higher than I want him to jump.
> 
> So half the time he uses the steps. The other half he acts like he is diving into a swiming pool off the furniture. So far he seems to be fine.



Honestly, with their propensity for back problems, that would terrify me. No matter how fit they might be. A friend of mine's Corgi who is agility star, was registered for Westminster this year, just recently got taken out with a disc injury in a backyard stumble. If I had a dog like that I would work overtime to prevent them from taking any jumps. I know that there is some risk for any dog, but the odds for the long backed breeds are just so terrible....


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I just prefer larger dogs, we only ever had one small dog a carin terrier. Although he was great with people and children he HATED other dogs, I'd never have another terrier. Our bed is also very high and Abbey literally flies off it, sometimes it worries me but I wouldn't stop her even if I could.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

In relation to the jumping (and maybe as a cautionary tale for people with aging backs who are deciding between a standard and a mini), both my standards can jump up on my grooming table, which is 30 inches high, but both of them failed and fell a few times, so we (we as in my husband) were lifting them up, and after we moved the table from the carpeted bathroom to the concrete floored garage, we lifted Blue down, because he's heavier and younger than Jazz. Last week, I rigged up a couple of steps with two heavy-duty plastic storage containers. Took Jazz a few days to feel secure. Blue was comfortable with it from the beginning. And my husband is grateful.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

I have a standard because she is my sons dog and he is going to be a big boy. We wanted him to have a big dog.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I plan to introduce agility jumps to Dakota soon and hope to teach him to jump lower instead of those high jumps he does now. In the meantime I do try to discourage his jumping but he just loves it so much. It seems to make him so happy.

In the backyard he runs around the yard, then jumps onto the deck and jumps off high in the air. He has incorporated the deck into his play area, which is understandable since our yard is so small.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

MiniPoo said:


> I plan to introduce agility jumps to Dakota soon and hope to teach him to jump lower instead of those high jumps he does now. In the meantime I do try to discourage his jumping but he just loves it so much. It seems to make him so happy.
> 
> In the backyard he runs around the yard, then jumps onto the deck and jumps off high in the air. He has incorporated the deck into his play area, which is understandable since our yard is so small.


Lots of green poodles over-jump. Lily used to clear her jumps by 6-8 inches or more! If you look in this album you will see what I mean. http://www.poodleforum.com/members/5730-lily-cd-re-album2618-lily-agility-pictures.html As they get the hang of it they become more efficient and don't waste so much energy and time flying needlessly.


----------



## CoffeeN'Cream (Sep 14, 2015)

I grew up with a toy who was my best friend but as an adult I decided on a standard (or two) because I'm a single mom for one thing and a standard just feels safer to have around, I have balance issues and Misha can handle me leaning on him from time to time, and the smaller poodles are just plain sneaky...or at least harder to catch. We have a poodle mix who is mini sized and he darts between legs, climbs to get things, and is a lot more difficult than the big dogs. Part of that is probably partially because he came from a very abusive situation and didnt get structure from the begining like my standards got. Hes learning but he is a LOT harder to convince to behave. I also think standards are just a LOT calmer than the smaller poodles, or at least my boys are, and need less exercise. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Miniature*

We just adopted a 2yo miniature. He's shy and timid with us at the moment but we just brought him home yesterday. His previous mom said he was very alpha, outgoing, and could be a circus performer. Actually, he is the opposite of her description. It's apparent she dint handle him much or show him love. He doesn't know how to respond to hugs, pulls away a little when try to pet him, he's never eliminated on a leash. He does love to go for walks, hasn't had an accident in the house, and is slowly warming up to us. He is sleeping by me as I type. He's a sweet little boy and we hope he blossoms with love and attention. Now, if I could only get him to eat. He won't touch the food she gave us but she said he has been on this food for a year.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

g8dhorse7 said:


> We just adopted a 2yo miniature. He's shy and timid with us at the moment but we just brought him home yesterday. His previous mom said he was very alpha, outgoing, and could be a circus performer. Actually, he is the opposite of her description. It's apparent she dint handle him much or show him love. He doesn't know how to respond to hugs, pulls away a little when try to pet him, he's never eliminated on a leash. He does love to go for walks, hasn't had an accident in the house, and is slowly warming up to us. He is sleeping by me as I type. He's a sweet little boy and we hope he blossoms with love and attention. Now, if I could only get him to eat. He won't touch the food she gave us but she said he has been on this food for a year.


Awww, so happy that you have found each other! He's still very young, so give him time, and I'm sure he'll come around. I really think he's still somewhat nervous to be in a new place, and maybe that's why he isn't eating the food. If he goes another day without eating, maybe try a different type of food, or canned food. Just to get him started.

BTW, what's his name?


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks! His name is Finn. I'm a Star Wars geek. LOL! After I posted last I went into the kitchen where his food is and he followed me and actually ate a little bit. He's velcroed to my side right now. LOL


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

g8dhorse7 said:


> Thanks! His name is Finn. I'm a Star Wars geek. LOL! After I posted last I went into the kitchen where his food is and he followed me and actually ate a little bit. He's velcroed to my side right now. LOL


Well great, way to go Finn!! So glad!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm so jealous of you guys that have multiple poodles...

I've heard there are two white standard poodles that frequent the dog park close to my house. The weather hasn't been the best so it's been pretty empty. But I am actively stalking them hoping to find them, make them my friends and do play dates often.

Poodles play so differently from other dogs and I want Naira to meet her match. All that bouncing, stomping and tagging x 2 will be great to watch.

The only standard poodle we've ever played with was older, and had been prednisone for Addison's for a long time and was very overweight...


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

For most of my poodle owning life I've had minis, and that is a size I also love. When my last mini died at age 3 from an auto immune disease, I started searching for a new pup. A house without a dog is an empty house indeed. I found a local breeder of toys that I admired. I decided a toy would be fine as long as it wasn't too tiny. I got one over sized boy from her and three years later an in size girl. They fit my life style perfectly. I am a senior citizen now and would have a terrible time lifting a 35-50 pound dog in an emergency. I once went to look at a litter of standard pups, when I was much younger. The puppies were adorable. The proud breeder showed the mother and the grandmother. I looked at the long, long legs and thought about scissoring and other grooming. That is one of the few times I have walked from well bred puppies.


----------



## Bizzeemamanj (Apr 14, 2014)

We are first time dog owners and went into this adventure knowing we wanted a poodle. Once we did our research on the three sizes we got "Goldilocks syndrome" - one was too big and one was too small, but Cooper was just right! Big enough and sturdy enough to keep up with our active household but small enough to be an easily portable snuggle bug. And grooming is much less money. And food. Truly the perfect fit for us.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Standard for me! I wanted a spoo to train as my Service Dog. I needed a dog that would grow to a size that when fully formed would be able to help me get up when I fell, and that I could touch without bending over. 

Plus when he brings me things I don't need to lean over to get them from him. He can turn on lights, and is heavy enough to jump on my chest to bring me to when I've had a syncopy episode. He's just perfect, and as a single woman large enough to make anyone think twice about bothering me. Love him to bits!


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

Miniature - grew up with a toy and wanted one originally, but when we couldn't find reputable breeders in our area we shifted our focus to miniatures... and then found Riley through Petfinder and it was love at first sight. 

I wanted a smaller dog because they are generally quicker to groom, their exercise needs can be met in the house in cold weather, and they are easier to travel with. However, we've talked about getting a second dog in a few years, and my husband wants a standard poodle. (I've totally converted him :biggrin. Since Riley is more "mine", he would get to choose the next one, and I keep hoping he'll pick a smaller standard, but knowing him, he'll find the biggest dog he can. We actually looked at a litter of Standards before we found Riley, and the one my husband liked best is now charting to be over 75lbs :shocked:


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

I have a standard poodle I've always wanted a dog that was tall and majestic like a unicorn lol. I was surprised she ended up so lightweight, she's about 36 pounds so still easy to pick up if I have to carry her.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Khaleesiandthepoms said:


> I have a standard poodle I've always wanted a dog that was tall and majestic like a unicorn lol. I was surprised she ended up so lightweight, she's about 36 pounds so still easy to pick up if I have to carry her.



It sounds like Khaleesi and Lily are cut from the same mold. I love her size. It is great to be able to pick her up when I need to. Javelin is much more of a handful. I am very glad he has finally figured out how to get in the truck by himself.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

I voted miniature because in the US where they were born they would be classified as a mini and an oversize mini. BUT, the one that is about 15in actually came from a mini x moyen sized breeding and though she was the runt, her siblings are all much larger than her (around 16-18in) and the breeder advertises them as moyen pups. And our other girl is about 16in at 7.5mo and from two in-size minis so she is an oversize mini. 

I wanted to choose moyen/klien though since that is what they would be considered in Europe (I mean by height only!) and what we had wanted. 

We would have loved a standard, as hubby grew up with a standard, and I grew up with retrievers and huskies, we we were big dog people. But our living situation warranted a smaller size for now and feeding and grooming costs were also very important in the decision to go smaller. Plus, I did always wish I could pick up and hold my dogs, and now I can! I love the snuggles! My retrievers and huskies never came on the couch and never snuggled.

But in the future I do really really want a standard (female, black and cream phantom!) and probably will always have a mini too just for the ability to hold them and snuggle. Plus I love educating people on the different poodle sizes. Everyone here thinks ours are toys even though they are at the top height limit or oversize for minis. Sheesh.:argh: I think its because minis are not common around here, but everyone has either standards or toys.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

kontiki said:


> Standard for me! ................. He's just perfect, and as a single woman large enough to make anyone think twice about bothering me.


Giggle - just read what I wrote. Should have said 'as a single woman He's large enough... :adore:


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone for their responses. Funny thing is the poll results are kinda what I thought they might be. 

A lot Spoos with a mix of tpoos and mpoos and just a few moyens.

I just wish there were more poodles around here where I live, I've only seen one here an apricot toy. 

Dogs here are a mix of mix breeds, pit bull mixes, hound mixes a lot of Labs, couple Shepards. There are some smaller dogs, A happy Corgi, English Bull dog, a pushy Shiba Inu, Yappy mini dachshunds oddly there are two pairs of those, maltese, a cocker, multitude of Shih Zhus, a few yorkies and chihuahuas. This is just in the complex I live in.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> It sounds like Khaleesi and Lily are cut from the same mold. I love her size. It is great to be able to pick her up when I need to. Javelin is much more of a handful. I am very glad he has finally figured out how to get in the truck by himself.


You know I was initially disappointed she was so small! But I LOVE it and hope to get another standard topping around 36-40 pounds in the future. I should have known she'd be small considering her line is known for a more delicate build.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Khaleesiandthepoms said:


> You know I was initially disappointed she was so small! But I LOVE it and hope to get another standard topping around 36-40 pounds in the future. I should have known she'd be small considering her line is known for a more delicate build.


I had a nearly 70 lb spoo and while I dearly loved her she was to big for me to lift when she became ill at the end of life. I wanted another spoo but much smaller so I chose a breeder who had smaller spoos. Iris, like your girl, is 35 lbs and of a perfect size for me. Portable and yet she does still curl up in my lap for naps and a good snuggle. Love that she is tall and elegant, but still a manageable size. Wouldn't have it any other way. Hope my next one is of a similar size.

VQ


----------



## animalcule (Apr 19, 2015)

I like small dogs, but my husband doesn't, and now we have three over 50 lbs (largest should be over 120lb when he's grown). Plus, we live abd hike in the mountains and there are large stray dogs, coyote, mountain lion, eagles and owls... A dog under 25-30 lbs just wouldn't work with our lifestyle! I'd live in terror of it getting smashed or eaten.

Would love a Moyen/small Standard but nothing smaller than that.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Khaleesiandthepoms said:


> You know I was initially disappointed she was so small! But I LOVE it and hope to get another standard topping around 36-40 pounds in the future. I should have known she'd be small considering her line is known for a more delicate build.


I'd be curious to know how tall she is at the shoulders.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily was measured to be 22 3/4" by an agility measuring judge.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

kontiki said:


> I'd be curious to know how tall she is at the shoulders.


Exactly 22 inches at the shoulder


----------



## service_spoo (Mar 14, 2015)

Standard here! I needed a larger size than toy or mini for her service tasks. Penny's also on the smaller end of the spoo spectrum - she's about 30 pounds at 12 months old and 19 inches (ish). People are shocked when I tell them she's pretty much done growing and she's within the breed standard. I really like her size, though I might look for a slightly bigger spoo in the future. Maybe 40-45 pounds.


----------



## Northerngal (Sep 4, 2020)

AutumnLover said:


> Standards here. All for the running/hiking companion that can keep up through the miles. I'm just a big dog person so it is hard to imagine having one you can trip over. We waited longer to get a dog until we had the yard space for a standard.


my yard is small; however there are many beautiful wooded hiking trails as close as 1/4 mile from home. lots of lakes and rivers. just 2 miles from lake mi


----------



## daabor (Jan 31, 2019)

Due to the fact that I have physical disabilities, I needed to get a dog that was very light weight. I would have loved to get a spoo ( and still dream of it ), but know that it is very likely I will not be able to lift/care for a dog that weighs above 20 lbs. Shoot, I don't know if I will be able to care for a dog that weighs 10 lbs in a couple years.

When choosing the size of my poodle, I considered my age, health and the ( hopefully ) likelihood that my dog would live to be 20 yrs. old. I went through the long demise of our beagle. It took alot out of me. She was a small beagle, but carrying her outside several times a day, every day, caring for her..it was alot.

So, hopefully Sammy lives to be 20 ( no reason to think this won't happen, all my pets live a freakishly long time ). At this time, I am not supposed to lift anything over 2 lbs. Of course I can't live by this, but Sammy is so well trained, I really don't have to lift him. But, that is why I decided on a toy. I need to be able to care for him when he is old and I will be really old by then.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Northerngal said:


> my yard is small; however there are many beautiful wooded hiking trails as close as 1/4 mile from home. lots of lakes and rivers. just 2 miles from lake mi


Because of where I live in town I was unable to put up a fence over 3 feet tall, which he could easily jump over standing still! No fence here. So He only goes outside when I am with him. I live in the UP of Michigan half a mile from Lake Superior, and 5 minutes in every other direction to just what you describe! "Wooded hiking trails", "lakes and rivers". I have trained him really well and he is never out of sight. 

There is no way I could ever give him enough exercise just walking him on a leash. When I visit my sister in Colorado she has an enormous back yard, and I thought he would love it. But no, he prefers my company and will only go out briefly to potty, unless I go out to throw balls or play. So we do fine with no yard. And we both absolutely love being out in the wild


----------



## Northerngal (Sep 4, 2020)

kontiki said:


> Because of where I live in town I was unable to put up a fence over 3 feet tall, which he could easily jump over standing still! No fence here. So He only goes outside when I am with him. I live in the UP of Michigan half a mile from Lake Superior, and 5 minutes in every other direction to just what you describe! "Wooded hiking trails", "lakes and rivers". I have trained him really well and he is never out of sight.
> 
> There is no way I could ever give him enough exercise just walking him on a leash. When I visit my sister in Colorado she has an enormous back yard, and I thought he would love it. But no, he prefers my company and will only go out briefly to potty, unless I go out to throw balls or play. So we do fine with no yard. And we both absolutely love being out in the wild


I'm glad to hear you've worked things out so well without a fence and will follow in your footpaths. I am scoping out where I might be able to let a dog run a bit in our state parks; once it's old enough and I can be sure he'll come when called.
how old is your dog now? male? 
I'll pick up my 8 wk old pup in April..


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh my, how exciting for you! Who is your breeder? Mine is 11 now! But he acts like he is maybe three

One thing that helped me when he was a put was to get two 20 foot lead lines and sometimes tie them together. Then they can run 40 feet from one side to the other when it is tied to a stake in a large field. I am not sure that State Parks in MI allow you to have them off leash. You would need to check on that.


----------



## Northerngal (Sep 4, 2020)

kontiki said:


> Oh my, how exciting for you! Who is your breeder? Mine is 11 now! But he acts like he is maybe three
> 
> One thing that helped me when he was a put was to get two 20 foot lead lines and sometimes tie them together. Then they can run 40 feet from one side to the other when it is tied to a stake in a large field. I am not sure that State Parks in MI allow you to have them off leash. You would need to check on that.


my breeder is Morley Standard Poodles. they breed nice sturdy hunting poodles who also have reared good therapy dogs.
good thought on the leads. checked and mi requires 6' leash on dogs.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Northerngal said:


> my breeder is Morley Standard Poodles. they breed nice sturdy hunting poodles who also have reared good therapy dogs.
> good thought on the leads. checked and mi requires 6' leash on dogs.


Oh boy. Better not let Peggy see the pics on their Facebook page!! What a wonderful life for a poodle. 

I should really let Peggy do more with her retrieving instincts.


----------



## Northerngal (Sep 4, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Oh boy. Better not let Peggy see the pics on their Facebook page!! What a wonderful life for a poodle.
> 
> I should really let Peggy do more with her retrieving instincts.


my brother hunts and I'm hoping he'll take the dog out with him. we'll see.


----------



## Judydoodle (Jul 21, 2019)

We always had big dogs while my kids were growing up. But then my daughter got a lap-dog when she went off to college and I loved how portable (and snuggly-on-your-lap) she was. So at 65 when I found myself longing for a dog after waiting a year from the death of our elderly sweet doodle, I was determined to get a smaller dog. At that point I had found my breeder and I actually had a choice as my poodle breeder had two litters born within weeks of each other -- purely Klein poodles (mom and dad both from Germany and weighing 15-20 lbs) and another litter with her Klein male and a smaller standard female (30-40#). Her dogs were beautiful, raised in-house with her husband and young children, and fully tested, both physically and for personality traits. I confess that I really didn't know what size I wanted - all my dogs had been at least 75 lbs, so I resorted to hoisting heavy items in my arms and walking around the house, simulating the size of my potential dog. (And let me tell you, a 20-lb sewing machine is NOTHING like a 20-lb living, breathing dog!!)
I sealed the deal by visiting the breeder, meeting all her dogs, and once her smaller Klein adults were curled up on my lap while I visited with her in her living room, I had no more doubts which size was perfect for me!
Charlie is now 14 months, 22 lbs, and a sturdy, little Klein poodle with lots of energy for walks and play, and even more time for snuggles and belly rubs while curled up next to me. I couldn't be happier!


----------

